# New life to an old gun on the last day...



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

The final day of duck season came and passed in my area recently. The night beforehand, I had stopped in at our local sporting goods store where I spotted a pair of guns most familiar. It seems that one of my old duck hunting partners was selling off some of his guns. He has lost his passion for such things in recent years. I am saddened by this, I do remember how the old man's eyes would light up at the mere mention of ducks. He was directly responsible for my first pilgrimage to North Dakota (snow geese), a journey that changed my life forever. When I spotted the two old double barrels, a Cress model Ithaca and a Lefever Nitro Special, I was sure they were his (they were). At any rate, here were two classic American side by sides priced under $500 each. In an age of high dollar semi autos with "basketball grips" and plastic trigger guards, I find myself to be the "odd man out" with my "two shots". Two is enough though and has never been a limiting factor. I started my career with an auto loader, but always loved doubles. As young man in college, I owned various examples, none of which where very expensive. A few of them were real nice for the money and I wish I had kept them. Anyway, back to the pair of guns at the store. I handled each for some time and thought about the complete lack of affordable guns of this type in our area. I also thought about the Lefever being a perfect match to dad's Lever single barrel trap which was part of the same product line. The next morning the Lefever was in the "Mallard Metro" and we were off to the creeks for some jump shooting. I seldom jump ducks anymore, preferring the grace and excitement of decoying birds. However, a man should return to his roots often enough to get that special feeling it gives. So, there I was back where I have hunted since my teens, finally with an old double again. Barrow's Goldeneyes and Mallards would be the victims of the day, and a bonus: a crack at pass shooting geese as they flew over the willows from an adjacent field. Six ducks and a brace of honkers was a fitting way to resurrect a piece of our nation's past and return it to the field, where it belongs. The time of reflection on my 25 years as a waterfowler was most welcome, as it is every closer.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

THAT........... is what hunting is all about...........


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Doesn't get any better! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice story and pic's....


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Cheers to keeping the tradition alive ! Well done my friend well done ! :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Great story.............


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Love your story. I am doing some of the same. Bought an old bolt action 10 gauge and love it. I wouldl also like to find a nice OU, not high end. I regret the fact that I passed on 2 different Ruger NO. 1 rifles, they are the single shot with the falling block action. I'll trade something in if I find one for sale again.


----------

